# Ups and CBRE



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

Has anyone who supplies UPS with lawn and snow related services heard about CBRE taking over all UPS facility management contracts?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Just did now...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

quit ruining threads...either further the discussion or move along, tired of asking you two and a few others


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

They are


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Some got deleted sorry showed up late to the discussion out moving some snow getting my fishing stuff ready.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Next time I get a delivery I will ask. The complexes here are huge. Chineau, ice fishing?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes taking a drive on winter road and poke some holes in the ice usually good for a limit of walleye.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I guess I'm reviving this. A large Pharmacuticle company I do repair work on there trucks is changing Nationals to this company. Per what the lady said, I have to take a on-line seminare course to continue to do business with them. And I have to pay for the course, between $175.00-$450.00. Has anyone delt with this? There average sales with me a year are around three thousand.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

I signed up with CBR I to service in account that we had. Had to do a bunch of training but wasn't Charged for any of it. Maybe the paid course is specific to the company that you were working for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've about had it with companies that want me to pay them for the privilege of providing a service for them. We did one last year...a fair amount of work so we billed them for it, but this year I told the CFO to not pay and if we don't get any work...I don't care. We didn't get most of the work back anyways because I bid the specs...the other company didn't.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

I got lsaid national is not being allowed the opportunity to manage the snow for this account. Which is a huge weight off my shoulders because we simply don't have 20 hours to wait for a stupid work order to plow and shovel


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I got an Email today. The $425.00 fee is every year. Plus all the other things they want. I guess I would have to do a background check on myself. I'm going to pass this up. I did tell the lady that no truck repair shop in the area is going to pay them for the privilege of working on their trucks. She also could, or would not tell me the payment terms.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I got an Email today. The $425.00 fee is every year. Plus all the other things they want. I guess I would have to do a background check on myself. I'm going to pass this up. I did tell the lady that no truck repair shop in the area is going to pay them for the privilege of working on their trucks. She also could, or would not tell me the payment terms.


If you can do DOT inspections why not a background check on yourself...

Figured UPS had their own mechanics anyway...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> If you can do DOT inspections why not a background check on yourself...
> 
> Figured UPS had their own mechanics anyway...


This is for a big pharma company.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Their portal is frustrating. My CFO complains about it every month.

Oh, and they use a different calendar. Their day averages about 36 hours in length, but have been known to be as long as 48 hours.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

Cbre's terms are a nice 75 days if your lucky. More like 100. Ups was always 30 with me...


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

It's probably a good idea to look over their insurance requirements before moving forward with training etc. They are probably very robust.
Ben/Insurance


----------

